# How do I change oil filter in 740?



## Benz is Better (Dec 14, 2009)

is it DIY easy or do i need special tools? 

also which is better MAHLE or MANN filter? thanks

1998 740il


----------



## Benz is Better (Dec 14, 2009)

also i already put in new valvoline oil yesterday and still have the old filter/

can i put a new filter or am i fuked?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

No idea what year your car is, but for 1995-2001 it's here:










Snap new one into place in the cap and change the o-ring (arrow):









Without draining the oil you may make a mess. Open the cap very slowly and let it sit a few minutes before unscrewing it all the way or removing the filter. Hopefully most of the oil will drain downward so you don't spill.


----------



## Benz is Better (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks 4 the tips

i have hex wrenches and a regular large wrench. can i open it with these or do i need that special oval shaped tool the mechanics use to remove the filter cover? do i need that tool or not? will i break it if i dont use the right tool or not? thanks


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

Also, you should clamp the housing under the plastic cap with vice grips or channel locks before trying to unscrew the cap, the two rubber mounts on the housing are known to break. And you can use a regular wrench to unscrew it, but if its on there tight you should do so slowly and carefully.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I use a large crescent wrench:









You can find adapters for the filter car if your wrench isn't large enough: 









The filter mounts balance speaks of - things like this and extra drain plugs, light bulbs, etc. are good to have on hand.


----------



## Benz is Better (Dec 14, 2009)

dp i have the clamp the part under the plastic cap or can i just hold my hand on it while i spin the plastic cap off witha wrench?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I hold it by hand. Depends on cap tightness and rubber mounting part condition.


----------



## Benz is Better (Dec 14, 2009)

thanx nice e39 u got


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

as M.Wong said, use a large adjustable crescent wrench. this way, the cap looks good and doesnt deform due to use of either slip joint pliers or other inappropriate tools. i havent had any luck finding the correct size adapter though, the crescent wrench was much cheaper and i can now use it for many other things.


----------



## Splitdog (Nov 19, 2009)

Doesn't a Benz filter work? I know thier O-ring would be better. Lol.

We ran this guy off of Bimmerforum for beind a racist and an ass. He came back on as someone else starting trouble. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Splitdog said:


> We ran this guy off of Bimmerforum for beind a racist and an ass. He came back on as someone else starting trouble. Caveat Emptor.


Looks like he was already banned here...


----------

